# Advice needed please



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I haven't been on here for a while, 
I'll start with a little about me im 28 years old,  about 7 years ago i had an ectopic pregnancy and lost my right Fallopian tube, last year i had a lot of problems with periods and ended up undergoing a laparoscopy which showed my other tube was blocked, i later found out that they did indeed manage to unblock it slightly but i have been advised if i do fall pregnant naturally theres a high chance of it being an ectopic, this is a risk im willing to take as of course im sure you relate i would like to fall pregnant naturally,  my and my partner have been actively trying well, not taking precautions, but my 2 best friends and my sis are now pregnant and its pulling on those heart strings reminding me how much i want to be a mother myself.

I know i produce eggs well and since my opp ive been regular on a 33 day cycle and bleed for 4 days, 
i know i can have ivf but my problem is i am still a little over weight despite, i used to be a massive 30stone 4 im now down to 14 stone 11 but am struggling, but medically im still "obese" so they wont do IVF..... i guess i want to know if i went to the docs and asked for advise or help to conceive would they help me or just send me away telling me to lose weight??

i follow a healthy diet, lots of fruit and veg low carbs, at present i have my leg in cast o activity is down, but still staying healthy.

please help me, im 28 nearly 29 and soooo broody, i want my dream to come true, oh i take my B vitamin as i know that can help apparently.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Caspa - well done on your weight loss - you've done soo well already hun - you just need to keep up that great effort - and what better incentive than holding your baby.... I walked to work regularly and got a wii fit to lose the weight I needed to, to get my bmi down below 30 - but I think some clinics now have a bmi rule of 28 or less - so my love, if you do some research about what nhs clinics in your area which you may be referred to, their website should give an indicator of 'their' regulations for treatment.

Your gp may well be willing to refer you for fertility treatment, but your clinic have strict rules on BMI, and will send you away with the proviso that you need to lose a minimum amount of weight within a specific timeframe before they will begin your treatment.

Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## caspa28 (Feb 9, 2011)

thats what i was think, can the doc give any meds to help with conceiving? these last few stone just dont wanna budge this whole BMI this is driving me insane,


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

hi capsa28 i know how you feel with friends being pregnant - i have two good friends pregnant at the moment with several colleagues also epxecting and it is really hard.

Congrats on the weight lose - that is just fantastic.

I cant help you with the BMI regs i'm afriad but just wondered if you'd had your thyroid  tested? Having an underactive thyroid is one of the biggest causes of infertility if not diagnosed and also can make losing weight really difficult. It might be worth getting it done. I have an underactive thyroid and whilst for me it didnt casue me to gain weight (i am a bit unusual there i think) it did really screw up my cycles.

Hang in there and the weight will come off slowly. 

take care 

Nicki
xx


----------

